# EA you bunch of greedy b'stards



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

Charging for demos now are we ? as if you bunch of cunts haven't got enough money.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/...ts-ufc-demos-on-xbox-one.html#~oJ34wEuIlzFahN

this will just make me ' Evaluate ' games in a way that seems immoral or illegal even more .


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

Update : apparently it was a system error 

http://www.polygon.com/2014/7/4/5870363/xbox-one-ea-charges-for-fifa-14-ea-sports-ufc-demos-error

sounds like a big M$ type backtrack if you ask me, system error, for ALL regions , really ?

pfft


----------



## 8ball (Jul 4, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> sounds like a big M$ type backtrack if you ask me, system error, for ALL regions , really ?
> 
> pfft


 
It seems intuitive that charging for demos would reduce rather than increase the net income from these games.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

It's never happened in the history of gaming.

( edited cos I didn't read your post properly )


----------



## 8ball (Jul 4, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's never happened in the history of gaming.


 
What's never happened in the history of gaming?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

People being charged for demos


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

It's like the con that people now buy access to test games for the devs


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 4, 2014)

I used to buy amiga and spectrum magazines as much for 2 discs on the front as for the magazine. Not the same thing I know.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah I used to buy mags with demos, but at least you got something else out of it


----------



## 8ball (Jul 4, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> People being charged for demos


 
No, which supports the 'system error' idea.

Though there have been a couple of 'blurring the line' games, like that GT6 reduced-version game that came out before the proper one (I forget what it was called).


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

It's just seems strange, that the prices were set in all regions by this system error.

Why were there even prices in place for demos in such a system ?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

I've worked for EA , I'm well aware of their greed


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh and I'm not a bitter ex employee, I loved being paid to test games


----------



## 8ball (Jul 4, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> It's just seems strange, that the prices were set in all regions by this system error.
> Why where there even prices in place for demos in such a system ?


 
It doesn't strike me as all _that_ odd.  Maybe they have a base price for a category of titles and applied the category accidentally to all titles, uploading to all regions on the same day.  It would look more calculated to me if they tried it out on an isolated market first to ascertain acceptability rather than going for the big PR blunder.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ah we'll , I'm just far more cynical when it comes to EA than you are


----------



## 8ball (Jul 4, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> Ah we'll , I'm just far more cynical when it comes to EA than you are


 
Sounds like you probably just have more experience of dealing with them.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

I think sometimes the big cheeses in the gaming corps are businessmen and have no sight of the people who buy games, Microsoft is certainly guilty of it. But it's bound to happen with the gaming industry getting bigger and bigger. It saddens me


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

well I never


----------



## Quartz (Jul 4, 2014)

Companies now charge for 'early access' or 'beta'.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 4, 2014)

That's what I'm also pissed off at, I used to get paid to do the testing , people are now paying for the honour , genius


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2014)

Works well doesn't it?  I try not to do it any more but it's tempting.  For example, even Clockwork Empire released by the lovely Gaslamp Games is going to have an early access stage.

Then again I can understand it for a small developer, if they don't have the money to complete it otherwise.  Look at Xenonauts - basically one guy's project and he used kickstarter and then early access to get the money to do it.  It took him 4 years, he wouldn't have been able to do it otherwise.

Didn't EA lose money last year?  Despite all their money grabbing antics.

BTW - if this was a "system error" then I am Gareth Bale.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 4, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> Yeah I used to buy mags with demos, but at least you got something else out of it



Well you bought the mag for its content. The demos were promos for the games companies. Now they just charge you full whack to test it. Cheers, Kickstarter.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 4, 2014)

are we surprised Are EA not the biggest pusher of the idea of killing of the second hand game industry..


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 4, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> People being charged for demos


it's common elsewhere in life.


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


>



PC Zone used to be my favourite gaming mag, very irreverent (and often stepping over the line a little to make a point).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2014)

System error or cheeky way to test market reaction?


----------



## Silva (Jul 5, 2014)

I also don't buy this idea that was some sort of system error.

Then again, Konami is charging what, 20 quid for the glorified demo that is MGS5 Ground Zeroes? The industry is composed by greedy assholes everywhere, EA just takes the prize for being relentless.


----------

